# Hey from Baltimore Maryland USA



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## wildjim (Jan 27, 2010)

Since I need two posts to see.

This is my second post for that reason.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Good Luck*

My adult daughter and I both shoot, so good luck from SMA


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* wildjim. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## wildjim (Jan 27, 2010)

I am still reading and watching videos and planning a new bow purchase.

I was leaning towards the KAP Winstar II setup.

My previous interest was a Hoyt Eclipse riser but I am unsure of which Hoyt limbs.

Now I am leaning towards the Hoyt Eclipse again, is this normal ; )

Anyway I am learning a lot quickly.

Thank You All. . .


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

welcome on stand with us.....


----------



## wildjim (Jan 27, 2010)

Just hanging in here with three feet of snow; which is a lot for this area.

Anyway I am off work tomorrow : )


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:wink:


----------

